# Hashish!!! Please Read



## ThunderLips (Oct 19, 2008)

I was hoping to grab someones attention about a hash forum... Alot of people ask questions and most of the hash posts are scattered around 10 different categories. I was thinking that creating a section for Hash, and hash oils would help clean up some of that clutter as well as give a nice place for people to reference information as well as discuss each others techniques.

Cheers!


----------



## dahamma (Oct 20, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> I was hoping to grab someones attention about a hash forum... Alot of people ask questions and most of the hash posts are scattered around 10 different categories. I was thinking that creating a section for Hash, and hash oils would help clean up some of that clutter as well as give a nice place for people to reference information as well as discuss each others techniques.
> 
> Cheers!


I agree I've looked around and only find bits and pieces about hash and oil and would like to see a whole area for thatkiss-ass


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my 2 cents. I tried this method and LOVE it. It works great for me. Blender hash


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 20, 2008)

dahamma said:


> I agree I've looked around and only find bits and pieces about hash and oil and would like to see a whole area for thatkiss-ass


Ya, I have been doing some things in the social groups to help out a little.
Marijuana Growing - The Hash Factory


----------



## dahamma (Oct 21, 2008)

ThunderLips said:


> Ya, I have been doing some things in the social groups to help out a little.
> Marijuana Growing - The Hash Factory


Good name for it too"hash factory"... I also am in Alberta.


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL, thanks. Thats awsome, i am surprised to see how many people around here are from alberta, ive bumped into quite a few lately.. I invited you to 2 groups, the hash one and a canadian one... both have some pretty cool people in it.


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree the only thing lacking on Rollitup.org is a *Medical Hashish (Concentrates) Forum*.

I would love to post more here.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 22, 2008)

I too think its a good idea. Spread the hash wisdom.


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey, thanks for supporting the idea. Hopefully we will see something in the future.

How do we get polls and stuff started?


----------



## Aqua Lab Tech (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah that is my question? 

Can we make Poll threads on this forum?
If not then this needs to be added as well.

Aqua Lab Tech


----------



## ThunderLips (Oct 23, 2008)

im sure if this thread gets enough people speaking up then something will get done.


----------



## ThunderLips (Nov 5, 2008)

... or maybe nobody really cares about hash anymore?

Anyhow, the social group is running good. The Hash Factory is growing in numbers daily and I have already posted a few techniques as well as been helping others quite often...

If anyone else around here is interested in what we are trying to do please stop by and also leave post on this thread if you dont mind.
THANKS!!!!!


Marijuana Growing - The Hash Factory


----------



## ThunderLips (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone ever see this who can make it happen?


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

What do we need to do? Advertise? Maybe another thread to get peoples attention. Gotta think like listing on Ebay, It's all in the description and the words that will come up in a search. When I'm doing a search here does the info from the social groups come up in the search also. Maybe I'll start a couple threads to see what will happen. The only people how don't care about hash are the one's who have not smoked some home made hash. My friends will drop their killer buds to smoke my hash and are excited when I call them and tell them I got a new batch made and need their help to sample. Nobody ever seems to mind helping. I also know several young people who have never had hash. Until they had mine.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a new thread on making hash. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/157110-best-ways-make-hash.html#post2017571.


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree we need a "concentrates" form.

--SS


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a poll to help get started.https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/157131-who-has-has-not-smoked.html


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 25, 2009)

yes i agree a hash/concentrates forum would be awesome!


----------



## Bractman (Jul 26, 2009)

Good Idea I see too many people out buying hash and not even knowing what it is or what they are buying!


----------



## ADTR (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a great idea! a hash or concentrates forum would be nice!


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 26, 2009)

hash forums PLX


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Oct 23, 2009)

it would b pritty slick if there was a hash fourm !!!


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 23, 2009)

gr8 shit hash needs its own forum


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 23, 2009)

listen to what he says at the end
[youtube]wR0h_lZEIN0[/youtube][youtube]GJ1-vizulS4[/youtube]


----------

